# Sound way off from picture



## scotte992 (Feb 8, 2007)

I bought a JVC LED 3D 55 inch tv today. I hooked up my Pioneer receiver (which is older and doesnt have hdmi) via optical cable to my Directv HR24. Why is the sound so far off from the picture? Also if i turn the tv speakers on, the home theater is way off from that also. Is it because of the optical cable? or do i need to upgrade my receiver? I have hdmi going from the HR24 to the tv.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

scotte992 said:


> I bought a JVC LED 3D 55 inch tv today. I hooked up my Pioneer receiver (which is older and doesnt have hdmi) via optical cable to my Directv HR24. Why is the sound so far off from the picture? Also if i turn the tv speakers on, the home theater is way off from that also. Is it because of the optical cable? or do i need to upgrade my receiver? I have hdmi going from the HR24 to the tv.


I had a similar issue when I got my new TV recently....I think the HDMI is just a tad faster than the optical output on the HR24....what I did and maybe you could do, is run the HDMI to the TV, then I ran the optical cable from the TV to my older, non-HDMI receiver and no delay! That should do it, if your TV has an optical output  Hope this helps!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Not sure, but it shouldn't be doing that. I've been using HDMI to TV and optical to various receivers for years and never had that issue.



chevyguy559 said:


> I had a similar issue when I got my new TV recently....I think the HDMI is just a tad faster than the optical output on the HR24....what I did and maybe you could do, is run the HDMI to the TV, then I ran the optical cable from the TV to my older, non-HDMI receiver and no delay! That should do it, if your TV has an optical output  Hope this helps!


I certainly wouldn't recommend that as the vast majority of TV's will only output stereo via the optical out and you'll lose DD.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> I certainly wouldn't recommend that as the vast majority of TV's will only output stereo via the optical out and you'll lose DD.


Yeah, I made sure my TV passed everything through before I kept it that way, but it might be worth a try for the OP


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Good deal Chevy.


----------



## scotte992 (Feb 8, 2007)

I had hdmi from my HR24 to the tv then optical from my HR24 to my pioneer home theater receiver. Taking chevyguy's advice, i unhooked the optical cable from the HR24 and hooked it to the tv optical out then to the home theater receiver and that fixed the problem. So thanks. Ill have to change it again though because i decided to upgrade the home theater receiver from the old pioneer to a new sony. With that i can run just hdmi. Also ordered the genie which they are coming to install Sunday. I figured since i upgraded my TV i might as well upgrade it all.My Xmas shopping from me to me is done! haha..Thanks for the quick responses!


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Genie does not have optical output at all so you will have to make some more changes. It does have a digital coax audio output.


----------



## scotte992 (Feb 8, 2007)

west99999 said:


> Genie does not have optical output at all so you will have to make some more changes. It does have a digital coax audio output.


Yeah but the new home theater receiver im getting has hdmi inputs which the one i have now doesnt. So i wont have to use optical.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Perfect, you will be all set then!


----------



## scotte992 (Feb 8, 2007)

west99999 said:


> Perfect, you will be all set then!


Yeah cant wait!


----------

